# Puppy & Fireworks



## FriendlyGinger (Jul 19, 2009)

Quickie question: what's the best way to educate a puppy about Fireworks? My pup isn't bothered by loud noises (and took great pleasure in watching a motorcycle stunt show!) and I was going to take her to a display so that she can see them etc and understand that the bangs she will soon hear more of. I need some doggy people advice as I am not sure this is the best thing to do. 

Thank yooooou!


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

You can buy a desensitation CD which has sounds of fireworks on it, and you can increase the volume and get them used to it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2009)

One of my dogs were not scared of firework noises until I found myself out walking when someone was having a firework party 
After that she was always terrified, I would keep yours indoors unless she actually shows interest to go in the garden and look.


----------



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

i wouldnt actually take them to a display.........



perhaps go fora walk round the streets so your pup hears the bangs..? not at a display i think thats ott tbh


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

If your pup isn't bothered at all then carry her nearish a display. When Dixie was 3 mnths old I took her to the display at my grans and she was not bothered at all. Neither was she when she was 1, I could take her a walk round the streets and she was not bothered. They were just normal to her and nothing to make a fuss about.

x


----------



## Becki&Daisy (Oct 22, 2009)

rona said:


> One of my dogs were not scared of firework noises until I found myself out walking when someone was having a firework party
> After that she was always terrified, I would keep yours indoors unless she actually shows interest to go in the garden and look.


i had this with Daisy. we've had a big fireworks display locally about 2 months ago and it is literally only down the road and daisy was fine she was even out in the garden and was fine with it.
but then we had some at our house for someone's birthday and she HATED it even though she was in our room doors and windows shut.

i wouldnt take them to a display because it might scare them... 
but then again completely up to you. they may enjoy it! lots of people to make a fuss of them! haha


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

FriendlyGinger said:


> Quickie question: what's the best way to educate a puppy about Fireworks? My pup isn't bothered by loud noises (and took great pleasure in watching a motorcycle stunt show!) and I was going to take her to a display so that she can see them etc and understand that the bangs she will soon hear more of. I need some doggy people advice as I am not sure this is the best thing to do.
> 
> Thank yooooou!


Hi and how old is you puppy, and i think its great that you are wanting to get her used to them rather shutting her away expecting her not to like them as some people do.

Molly our youngest was weeks old last year when the fireworks started my others was never scared so dodnt want her to be it very very important that a dog in my opinion isnt scared. As she was too young to be going out other than our garden as soon as i heard fireworks i would take her out walk around with her but ignored each bang by the time she was 12 weeks and going out into the big wide worls the fireworks were more or less in full force with each bang she would just stand still and within a couple of nights she would run around,fireworks going off all around her.

So i would say introduce her to them gradually a firework display is very different people are not going to ignore the f.w. they are going to make noises react to every bang and screech how a pup/dog would react to this i dont really know but i would say it could unnerve them what they already used to, bangs, flashes, screeches that are usually ignored are now having a reaction.

T.B.H my eldest is 9 has never been scared but i wouldnt take him to a display far too intense for a dog i would say. The desensitizing c.d's are good but dont use one as a substitute to letting her outside with the real things they are very different inside the safety of a house.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

FriendlyGinger said:


> Quickie question: what's the best way to educate a puppy about Fireworks? My pup isn't bothered by loud noises (and took great pleasure in watching a motorcycle stunt show!) and I was going to take her to a display so that she can see them etc and understand that the bangs she will soon hear more of. I need some doggy people advice as I am not sure this is the best thing to do.
> 
> Thank yooooou!


I was going to take my currently 9 week old pup near a display, but not too close. I will have to leave my older, scared dog at home with the radio on!


----------



## dimkaz (Jul 27, 2009)

i would suggest that, if the pup doesn't show any bother, just carry on doing what you regularly do. i
f the pups gets startled (and it's not terror) then ignore it and carry on doing what you were doing before the bang...

i wouldn;t really suggest doing anything unless there is actually a problem already established.

i seem to remember that rspca and dogs trust do have some leaflets / pdf regarding this ...

best
d


----------



## k8t (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi

I would definately avoid going to any display with a puppy or young dog, it could be far too intense and do more harm than good.

Chances are your puppy will hear it all from inside the house and as long as you don't reassure her if she shows any fear, she won't be fearful. Too often we reward dogs who show fear with attention, rather than just carrying on and as such we increase the fear!

My friend had a dog who was frightened of the rain, as everytime it rained, she ran inside and called the dog in, or picked him up, she spent weeks going out and playing ball in the rain to try and overcome this!

Just carry on as normal. If you must go out, go into the garden and have a game of something whilst the fireworks are going on, but don't do anything different, the message you want to get over to her is that it is no big deal, just normal, so be that - normal - if you can!!


Kate

P.S you don't need a desensitasation tape if your dog isn't fearful in the first place!


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

Definately definately definately do not take a dog to a firework display or anywhere near one! There hearing is far more sensitive than ours and it could be extreamly painful for her. I'm sorry I find it amazing anyone would even consider such a thing!!!!!! 

2 of my dogs used to be fine with fireworks and one weekend when we went camping unknown to us the pub nearby had a wedding on and they had fireworks! It was horrific, so much so I had to pile the dogs into the car and drive around until the noise stopped, now those 2 dogs are terrified of them!!!!

If your dog isn't bothered now then lucky you, on the night itself just ignore the noise and don't make any fuss over the puppy and hopefully she'll be fine from now on.


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

last year this time ray was 7 months old and totally not bothered with fireworks and bangs. Now aged 19 months as soon as the first distant bang goes off he starts shacking like a leaf and often sits in the smallest dark room of the flat. We tried to leave him to it, but last night he eventually calmed down once I got him laying down on me and rubbing his paws, ears chest and back. It's going to be a tough few weeks ahead for a lot of dogs and by the look of things, ours included!


----------

